# Trailer Hitch Classification



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Just to save anyone new to towing some research. Below is the proper trailer hitch classification so you know what to pick when hitching.

Trailer Hitch Classification

Class I (Light Duty) 2,000 pounds GTW
Class II (Medium Duty) 3,500 pounds GTW
Class III (Heavy Duty)5,000 pounds GTW
Class IV (Heavy Duty) 7,500 pounds GTW
Class V (Extra Heavy Duty) 10,000 pounds GTW

GTW=Gross Trailer Weight (including car or boat/trailer together, if applicable)
MTW=Maximum Tongue Weight

Class I MTW 200 pounds
Class II MTW 350 pounds
Class III MTW 500 pounds
Class IV MTW 1000 pounds
Class V MTW 1200 pounds

*Weight Distribution Hitch - *An attachment sold separately which slides into a Class 3/4 or Class 5 weight carrying (WC) receiver hitch, and redistributes hitch tongue weight. Weight Distribution Hitches evenly distribute weight over the entire length of the towing vehicle and trailer, providing a more level ride with more control and stability. Weight distribution hitches also deliver better braking, less strain on the towing vehicle and increased towing capacity.

Without weight distribution the weight of the trailer pushes the rear of the tow vehicle down. Equalizer brand hitch is a trusted name in the industry, and there are others as well.


----------

